# Ockham @ Wisley Gardens Test Entry



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Wisley Gardens Test Entry in Ockham, Surrey starting 05/05/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=786

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.

TEST ENTRY ONLY


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

gaspode has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Why is there an advert in the test rally?


Jac


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

What advert?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Koppersbeat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Koppersbeat said:


> Koppersbeat has just added their name to attend this rally


Any reason in particular?

It's a test entry (clearly marked as such), not a "real" rally so don't pack the van just yet. :wink2:


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

OldWomble has just added their name to attend this rally

Thought if a few more add to it it may really happen! Could be a good one!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

OldWomble said:


> OldWomble has just added their name to attend this rally
> 
> Thought if a few more add to it it may really happen! Could be a good one!


Please refer to my previous post.

It's a TEST entry for VS to use when they work on the rally module.

It's NOT going to happen.


----------

